# Chewing Gum?



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I just read in the paper this morning a piece about the breakup of HRH Prince William's romance with Kate Middleton. It was suggested that no small factor in this was Miss Middleton's mother. Apparently, this woman (I won't dignify her by the term "lady") was seen at a review or ceremony at Sandhurst very visibly chomping a wad of chewing gun! If this was a causative factor, I certainly agree with HRH the Prince that this woman is no fit personage to be the mother of the future Queen of England or mother-in-law to HM the King. If the mother of a woman I was quasi-engaged to appeared at a solemn civil, religious or military ceremony chomping on gum, I would have to have serious second thoughts about the relationship...and I am not going to be the King of England someday.

I positively loathe and despise that vile, lowbrow and witless habit, a loathing that is exacerbated every time I have to scrape a wad of gum off the soles of my A-Es!

I will confess to having chewed gum as a little boy. In my adult life, I have chewed gum exactly twice: When I was 19, I had all four wisdom teeth surgically removed. The dental surgeon advised that chewing gum would be beneficial to healing and so I did for a few days. When I was 22, I was flying in an unpressurized airplane from Crete to Athens and my ears were hurting, someone suggested chewing gum would alleviate the pain, and so I chewed some gum. I can't recall whether it was efficacious.

A good friend of mine once remarked that people's IQs were in an inverse ratio to the frequency with which they chewed gum. I think he had a point.

I actually find gum chewing more repulsive than chewing tobacco, at least among men. Chewing tobacco at least bespeaks a certain rustic virility, and being able to direct a thin brown stream of tobacco juice with unerring accuracy is an old-time masculine accomplishment of sorts, I suppose. With women it is another matter. I have never felt the same toward country singer Gretchen Wilson since I learned she chewed to tobacco--taking the "******* Woman" business much too far for my tastes, I fear.

Well, I have let my feelings about chewing gum be known in no uncertain terms. What about yours?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Chewing gum would bring me to the edge. Saying "pleased to meet you" instead of asking "how do you do?" is what would push me over the edge.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I eschew gum.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Chewing gum is strictly low class.

M8


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

have to agree


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I love chewing gum. I prefer 4-6 pieces for my wad, preferrably in a neon colour.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

further proof of how lame that royal family is...

if im not smoking, or chomping a toothpick or a straw, then I'm chewing a big wad of gum and being as obnoxious as I possibly can about popping it and snapping it, making sure that everybody notices it...

I find that people who dont chew gum dont care about their breath and are therefore not very fun to talk to sometimes...

yup...if you dont chew gum, I dont want 'nuttin ta do witcha'...

and my IQ has been tested many times...trust me, smart folks chew gum too...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't chew gum very often, usually after eating garlic or something equally pungent if I don't have a breath mint. 
I've only chewed tobacco once...nasty stuff.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Although I do not chew gum and might slyly smile at your average gum snapping fraulein "_Um...pleased to meet cha"_ snap, snap, I am not going to go so far as to conduct a total character assassination of a woman who might (especially if the chewer is my wife). I don't care if you are Prince Valiant, if one of the reasons for me breaking up with a female was because her mother chewed gum, then I just came up with a _pathetic_ reason. Chew on that.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

It's good when one is trying to quit smoking, but otherwise not something to be done is a social environment,IMO.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't chew gum, and generally have nothing against it.

But, when somebody does indulge in this activity I would not like to see what color the gum is.

So I would be offended if
1) - somebody chew with their mouth open.
2) - talks and chews at the same time (chewing mid sentence)
3) - is popping the gum

Pretty much the same rules as with eating, right?

Also chewing should be relatively quiet, or even better silent.

Also if you are expected to meet/see somebody or be present at a function/meeting, it's wise to dispose of the gum. Shows respect, you can chew all you want before or after.


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

I chew gum to deal with bad breath at work after meals. However, if I am meeting with clients, to the trash it goes. 

With others chewing gum, don't have a major problem with it, but I don't see how you would think it was ok to chew when you meet the Queen. You have to know your audience.

Tobacco chew is fairly nasty, but to each their own. To me it shouts "HILLBILLY"

Cheers


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Chewing gum in public isn't the best way to make a good impression. Beyond that, I suppose, that as long as I don't see the gum and it isn't happening at a definitely bad time and place, I'm tolerant of the habit.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I love chewing gum. I prefer 4-6 pieces for my wad, preferrably in a neon colour.


I don't even believe you. You have become a bigger liar than moi :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Brian13 (Aug 9, 2006)

for me chewing gum is SO boring.

my jaws get sore and the muscles attaching them get really huge and buff, while i just feel like chomping on a semi soft piece of plastic.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> I don't even believe you. You have become a bigger liar than moi :icon_smile_big:


LOL brau, you safe on that count.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't smoke, drink or chew, or go out with girls who do. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> Chewing gum would bring me to the edge. Saying "pleased to meet you" instead of asking "how do you do?" is what would push me over the edge.


How about saying "toilet" and "pardon", instead of whatever needed saying?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I have long thought that Singapore has the right idea: except for gum of therapeutic value, the importation, sale, possesion or use of chewing gum, even for private use, is prohibited by law. The act of chewing gum in public is punishable by a fine of up to S$1000 (currently about US$660) for the first offense. 

The part I particularly like is that if you spit your gum on the sidewalk (or train platform, etc.), you are deemed to have commited an act of vandalism, which is punishable by fine, CANING (remember Michael Fay, the American who was punished by caning for spray painting?) and a CWO, Corrective Work Order, which is their equivalent of our community service, with the added zest of the media being invited to film (and humiliate) you as you perform your service.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Man, some evil streaks coming out in people. People touting physical violence for gum chewing? People that are usually most liberal in stance? Amazing.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

President Clinton's mother chewed gum throughout his first inauguration ceremony--with a gaping maw. That revolting image is burned into my brain like a bad tattoo.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Man, some evil streaks coming out in people. People touting physical violence for gum chewing? People that are usually most liberal in stance? Amazing.


There are two things I just can't tolerate: intolerance and chewing gum. Both deserve death.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Beresford said:


> Don't smoke, drink or chew, or go out with girls who do. :icon_smile_big:


No, no, no. Youz gotz it all wrong. Women who smoke, drink and chew gum are the ones you want to date. They are the easy panty-droppers. They are the ones you do NOT want to marry. Capisce? You date the bad girls, you marry the good girls :icon_smile_big:

M8


----------



## Hombrerana (Dec 17, 2006)

You certainly don't want to marry a girl who will kiss you while you are chewing - tobacco that is. Had a girlfriend once that did this. At first I just thought she was pretty game, then I decided she was pretty lame.

I don't mind some discreet breath freshining gum after a meal when you don't have an opportunity to brush, better than assaluling those around you with bad breath.

Wayfarer, you chew 'cause you Gansta!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Gents,

Chewing gum is horrid. Chewing tobacco is worse. But the chewing of qat is the gravest sin. Around these parts 90% of gas stations are run by Somalis and I swear that if American Airlines had a daily DFW-Mogadishu flight it would have higher load factors than a JFK-London Heathrow flight two days before Christmas.

But if you happen to interact with one of the staff at one of these Somali operated service stations in the late afternoon, then invariably you will be met with a glassy eyed stare and the lethargic work ethic of someone high on qat. Add a few AKs and a Blackhawk or two and its Chevron meets Mogadishu.

Karl


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Gents,
> 
> Chewing gum is horrid. Chewing tobacco is worse. But the chewing of qat is the gravest sin. Around these parts 90% of gas stations are run by Somalis and I swear that if American Airlines had a daily DFW-Mogadishu flight it would have higher load factors than a JFK-London Heathrow flight two days before Christmas.
> 
> ...


WTF is qat? Is that anything like qitty-qat? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Martinis at 8 said:


> No, no, no. Youz gotz it all wrong. Women who smoke, drink and chew gum are the ones you want to date. They are the easy panty-droppers. They are the ones you do NOT want to marry. Capisce? You date the bad girls, you marry the good girls :icon_smile_big:
> 
> M8


I endorse this message.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

jpeirpont said:


> I endore this message.




Great minds think like mine! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Reminds me of the dictum of one wild woman whom I had stopped to ask for directions in a small California mountain town and ended up in bed with: "All women who smoke love to s*ck."


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Man, some evil streaks coming out in people. People touting physical violence for gum chewing? People that are usually most liberal in stance? Amazing.


Yes, amazing indeed, how the narrower the mind the less the ability to perceive sarcasm, much less to understand and appreciate it. Perhaps we should have an emoticon devoted specifically to that, so it won't be so hard to spot next time around.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

JLibourel said:


> Reminds me of the dictum of one wild woman whom I had stopped to ask for directions in a small California mountain town and ended up in bed with: "All women who smoke love to s*ck."


this is very true...I'll take it one step further and say that "all women who dont smoke, dont love to..."


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Reminds me of the dictum of one wild woman whom I had stopped to ask for directions in a small California mountain town and ended up in bed with: "All women who smoke love to s*ck."


Jan, I am shocked! :icon_smile_big:

Now is that mountain town Big Bear or Wrightwood? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

rip said:


> Yes, amazing indeed, how the narrower the mind the less the ability to perceive sarcasm, much less to understand and appreciate it. Perhaps we should have an emoticon devoted specifically to that, so it won't be so hard to spot next time around.


Hey, after reading some of your posts, I am ready to believe just about anything you say. Sorry my mind is so narrow I cannot tell when someone known for posting rather odd stuff was actually employing irony. Webboards are inherently a medium that lack subtle conversational cues so when I read something posted by someone I have already categorized as "different", I just roll with it.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> WTF is qat? Is that anything like qitty-qat? :icon_smile_big:


chewable leaf. Mild stimulant. IIRC


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Martinis at 8 said:


> WTF is qat? Is that anything like qitty-qat? :icon_smile_big:


I always thought the chewing of that was prominent in many African cultures M8, surprised you have not tried it yourself given your travels.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I always thought the chewing of that was prominent in many African cultures M8, surprised you have not tried it yourself given your travels.


Nope, I haven't seen it. I'm in West Africa a lot, but I have not seen this. Maybe it's an East Africa thing.

I have however, seen Qitty-Qat consumed in other regions of the world :icon_smile_big:

Cheers,

M8


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Maybe someone here knows...I always associated it with North Africa for some reason. Wonder what it tastes like and how good the buzz is too.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Martinis at 8 said:


> Jan, I am shocked! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Now is that mountain town Big Bear or Wrightwood? :icon_smile_big:


Idyllwild, actually. This would have been about 25 years ago.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Idyllwild, actually. This would have been about 25 years ago.


Gosh I was up there a couple of years ago checking out these two lots I have in Big Bear. I hadn't been there like in twenty years.

I'm not impressed with the area anymore. I thought, "what a dump". I'll probably sell the lots eventually.

M8


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Idyllwild or Big Bear? You don't make it clear, and they aren't very close, being located in two different mountain ranges.


----------



## Martinis at 8 (Apr 14, 2006)

JLibourel said:


> Idyllwild or Big Bear? You don't make it clear, and they aren't very close, being located in two different mountain ranges.


Big Bear


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

What a lame bunch of arguments against chewing gum, shame on you.

It might not be the most elegant of things, but then again who said smoking was in the first place? We have all been socially conditioned to accept smoking (though the trend is slowly reversing thanks to the nordic countries in Europe), yet smoking is a very unhealthy habit while chewing gum (without sugar) is good for your teeth and gums and are recommended by dentists. I am all for conservative clothing and style but that's because it stands on solid ground with sound principles. The arguments against chewing gum are on the other hand something that seem to be coming from old grumpy men. 

I'd rather have a billion teenagers chewing bubble gum than a bunch of pretentious individuals smoking in my face and contaminating the air around them for everyone else. I enjoy a cigar or a couple of cigarillos every now and then, but then again I do it with consideration to my surroundings, just like when I chew my chewing gum after a good meal to keep my mouth fresh and clean.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

The last post was in 2007. It took you this long to answer? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

KenR said:


> The last post was in 2007. It took you this long to answer? :icon_smile_big:


I love it when someone resurrects an old thread. It shows how little things have changed around AAAC. Navel gazing never seems to go out of style!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Orbit Wintermint or Spearmint, BTW...and 2-3 sticks at a time. I usually only chew gum when I work out, play tennis or golf. I'll pop a piece in if I am on my way to a meeting.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I never chew gum. in recent weeks I've been disgusted by some members of the congregation chewing gum during mass! 

I hate the smell of it, the look of the activity, the waste which gum chewers seem to think is okay to spit out on the street. 

There is nothing whatsoever positive about gum or gum chewing.
People who eat lots of garlic and/or smoke cigarettes chew lots of gum in some false belief that it helps their breath...I wish someone could tell them that "No, it doesn't help,in fact it makes it worse!" 

1. gum chewing
2. cigarette smoking (Pipes & cigars of course not included, because they actually smell nice)
3. drinking alcohol on the street
4. shirtless on the street
5. spitting


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I never chew gum. in recent weeks I've been disgusted by some members of the congregation chewing gum during mass!


This has nothing to do with chewing gum, it has to do with manners.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> I hate the smell of it, the look of the activity, the waste which gum chewers seem to think is okay to spit out on the street.


Once again, you're supposed to throw your chewing gum in the trash.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> There is nothing whatsoever positive about gum or gum chewing.


Are you a dentist? Chewing gum balances the PH value in your mouth after you have eaten which protects your teeth. Ask any dentist.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> People who eat lots of garlic and/or smoke cigarettes chew lots of gum in some false belief that it helps their breath...I wish someone could tell them that "No, it doesn't help,in fact it makes it worse!"


My empirical data says it does, many people like you would benefit from chewing gum every now and then since bacteria in your mouth creates a bad odor sometimes. An alternative would be to brush your teeth but you wouldn't want to be carrying around a toothbrush and toothpaste everywhere you go. I'm afraid you're full of bad advice, chewing gum is not a scapegoat for all the bad manners in the world. Get your facts straight.

P.S.



Earl of Ormonde said:


> 2. cigarette smoking (Pipes & cigars of course not included, because they actually smell nice)


Could you possibly be more biased?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I chew gum before and after meals,keeps my breath fresh and clean.


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Some sticky gum...*

nah... gum is so sticky, can't get it out when it got stuck!!!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

lovemeparis said:


> nah... gum is so sticky, can't get it out when it got stuck!!!!:devil::devil::devil:


I remember when gum used to stick to my hair or when I used to step in a wad of gum and couldn't get it off of the bottom of my shoe.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Indeed, while the unsightly visual effects and evils of gum chewing may be legion, for those struggling to control their calorie intake, chewing a stick of Extra gum provides just a 5 calorie boost that can help chase away those 'between meal cases of the hungries.' I am here to tell you, it works!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, while the unsightly visual effects and evils of gum chewing may be legion, for those struggling to control their calorie intake, chewing a stick of Extra gum provides just a 5 calorie boost that can help chase away those 'between meal cases of the hungries.' I am here to tell you, it works!


Are you saying that a stick of gum will prevent me from wolfing a chocolate bar? If so, I'll buy that for a dollar, I could do with losing a few kilos!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL, it depends. Chewing the gum will defer your cravings for a sugar hit just long enough for you to get as far away from those chocolate bars as possible, in a five minute span of time. Those who are fleet (enough) of foot, will likely conclude it is just not worth the effort to go back for that bite of chocolate and, theoretically, they just might be able to "drop those few kilos!"


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Eating, chewing, talking...*



eagle2250 said:


> chewing a stick of Extra gum ' I am here to tell you, it works!


nah... it does not work!!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, while the unsightly visual effects and evils of gum chewing may be legion, for those struggling to control their calorie intake, chewing a stick of Extra gum provides just a 5 calorie boost that can help chase away those 'between meal cases of the hungries.' I am here to tell you, it works!


That's full of bull, I don't believe it works.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

If I were sleeping with this woman and found her mother chewed gum,










I'd burn the sheets. The nerve of this woman keeping such a secret.


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

*gum and the royal flush*

somehow i doubt that the problem is Missus Middleton chewing gum, but rather that gum-chewing tends to beget wind.

a prominent economist chum had a cousin who worked at Buckingham Palace some decades ago, and reported that in addition to corgis, Her Majesty had an ancient black labrador, much loved, who spent most of the time asleep under a chintz settee, breaking wind to beat the band but doing so silently. since the queen could hardly fan herself (no matter how much the poor thing might have wished to) and gasped 'cor blimey, it's the bleedin' dog again, innit?' and since no one else noticed the slumbering pooch, they came to the conclusion that the ghastly pong emanated from the only other creature apparently in the room, namely the head of state herself. when rumours went about that the great lady was feasting exclusively on mexican food, the labrador was dispatched to sandringham or balmoral where the vigorous cross-winds and paucity of visitors ended the problem to some degree. perhaps a lesson for us all.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

turban1 said:


> somehow i doubt that the problem is Missus Middleton chewing gum, but rather that gum-chewing tends to beget wind.
> 
> a prominent economist chum had a cousin who worked at Buckingham Palace some decades ago, and reported that in addition to corgis, Her Majesty had an ancient black labrador, much loved, who spent most of the time asleep under a chintz settee, breaking wind *to beat the band* but doing so silently. since the queen could hardly fan herself (no matter how much the poor thing might have wished to) and gasped 'cor blimey, it's the bleedin' dog again, innit?' and since no one else noticed the slumbering pooch, they came to the conclusion that the ghastly pong emanated from the only other creature apparently in the room, namely the head of state herself. when rumours went about that the great lady was feasting exclusively on mexican food, the labrador was dispatched to sandringham or balmoral where the vigorous cross-winds and paucity of visitors ended the problem to some degree. perhaps a lesson for us all.


Urban myth. Heard it mid-80s from an RPG officer. Then in the 90s it did the rounds as a joke.

BTW "beat the band" now there's a good old fahsioned Irish expression I haven't heard anyone use in years, not since last time I was in Dublin 8 or 9 years ago.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

beherethen said:


> If I were sleeping with this woman and found her mother chewed gum,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But where would she stick the gum?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

lovemeparis said:


> nah... it does not work!!!:devil::devil::devil:


LOL. Well my Mama always taught me, never argue with a lady! 



Howard said:


> That's full of bull, I don't believe it works.


Howard, I'm hurt by your doubts.  Should you ever find yourself in a position of needing to drop a few pounds, try the gum chewing technique to curb those snacking urges...you may be quite surprised with the results!


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Howard said:


> But where would she stick the gum?


Well in her gum holster of course.

Seriously there was an episode of Interventions in which a woman had and addiction to gum and they sent her to the *Wrigley Rehab Institute *where after only 90 days she was gum free. She did develop a slight heroin habit and spent a fair amount of time in the washroom smoking crack, but she was gum free.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Well my Mama always taught me, never argue with a lady!
> 
> Howard, I'm hurt by your doubts.  Should you ever find yourself in a position of needing to drop a few pounds, try the gum chewing technique to curb those snacking urges...you may be quite surprised with the results!


But I'm still hungry,Why would a piece of gum supress my appetite?


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

JRR said:


> I chew gum to deal with bad breath at work after meals. However, if I am meeting with clients, to the trash it goes.


^This.


----------



## Merganser (Mar 17, 2010)

I've found that chewing some minty gum while cutting up onions prevents my eyes from tearing up.

Also, dumping a girl because her mother once chewed gum in an inappropriate place is asinine. As if members of the royal family themselves have never done anything ridiculously inappropriate or downright idiotic before.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> But I'm still hungry,Why would a piece of gum supress my appetite?


We eat for a whole lot of reasons...most do not involve our bodies actually requiring a refueling (meal/snack) but, we eat anyway...it just feels so good! :crazy: Chewing a stick of gum, rather than opting for a more calorie intense snack, gives a quict but small shot of sugar, slowing down our decision process and giving us an additional chance to avoid a bad decision. If more people chewed gum, perhaps our Nation would not be facing the raging epidemic of obesity that we seem to be confronted with. I include myself in the group that needs to drop a bit of weight!


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

Merganser said:


> Also, dumping a girl because her mother once chewed gum in an inappropriate place is asinine. As if members of the royal family themselves have never done anything ridiculously inappropriate or downright idiotic before.


Next we'll be questioning the entire notion of the royal family itself. These people are better than the common folk because


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> We eat for a whole lot of reasons...most do not involve our bodies actually requiring a refueling (meal/snack) but, we eat anyway...it just feels so good! :crazy: Chewing a stick of gum, rather than opting for a more calorie intense snack, gives a quict but small shot of sugar, slowing down our decision process and giving us an additional chance to avoid a bad decision. If more people chewed gum, perhaps our Nation would not be facing the raging epidemic of obesity that we seem to be confronted with. I include myself in the group that needs to drop a bit of weight!


I don't see many people chewing gum these days.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

beherethen said:


> Well in her gum holster of course.
> 
> Seriously there was an episode of Interventions in which a woman had and addiction to gum and they sent her to the *Wrigley Rehab Institute *where after only 90 days she was gum free. She did develop a slight heroin habit and spent a fair amount of time in the washroom smoking crack, but she was gum free.


Chuckle!


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*Gum, people, america...*



eagle2250 said:


> *If more people chewed gum, *perhaps our Nation would not be facing the raging epidemic of obesity that we seem to be confronted with.


perhaps our Nationalities would face loosing all their teeth... :icon_pale::icon_pale::icon_pale:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Anybody remember Big League Chew?


----------



## turban1 (May 29, 2008)

beherethen said:


> Next we'll be questioning the entire notion of the royal family itself. These people are better than the common folk because


because if you had two business dinners in a week, you'd probably whinge unbearably while the queen has had two meals and umpteen engagements almost every day for more than fifty years. it is called duty, and that is why she is better than you, better than I and better than the common folk -- who, parenthetically respect her for it.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I always try to chew a piece of gum after lunch or after drinking coffee.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

It doesn't matter how smartly and well you're dressed, if you then chew gun you'll look ...... common, for want of a better word. It's irrelevant how good for you it is, as there are other "boosts" available, and other means of keeping your breath nice.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

It's not *always *bad to look "common".


----------



## Merganser (Mar 17, 2010)

turban1 said:


> because if you had two business dinners in a week, you'd probably whinge unbearably while the queen has had two meals and umpteen engagements almost every day for more than fifty years. it is called duty, and that is why she is better than you, better than I and better than the common folk -- who, parenthetically respect her for it.


That just makes her a harder worker than most, though, really. For which she is, after all, very well remunerated. I don't think royal folks are better than common folks, but I do think that (in constitutional monarchies, at least) they do jobs that most people really don't want to do. However appealing the job might seem at first, I'm entirely willing to bet that it's very often an annoying and horribly boring process. But you look oh-so-bad if you quit. In fact, you're going to look bad to a lot of people in general just by doing the job itself. That's part of why it pays so well. The other part is because if a monarch doesn't appear rich, then who the heck's going to take her seriously? Loads of tourism opportunities would dry up without the fancy uniforms, palaces & such, too.

Absolute monarchy's a different story, that's probably loads of fun if you're a wretched person.


----------



## beherethen (Jun 6, 2009)

turban1 said:


> because if you had two business dinners in a week, you'd probably whinge unbearably while the queen has had two meals and umpteen engagements almost every day for more than fifty years. it is called duty, and that is why she is better than you, better than I and better than the common folk -- who, parenthetically respect her for it.


Kim Kardashian and Rue Paul also have a number of social engagements each week, but I wouldn't consider them superior to the rest of the population. I will acknowledge that Rue Paul is also a queen.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chouan said:


> It doesn't matter how smartly and well you're dressed, if you then chew gun you'll look ...... common, for want of a better word. It's irrelevant how good for you it is, as there are other "boosts" available, and other means of keeping your breath nice.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Chouan said:


> It doesn't matter how smartly and well you're dressed, if you then chew gun you'll look ...... common, for want of a better word. It's irrelevant how good for you it is, as there are other "boosts" available, and other means of keeping your breath nice.


LOL. Well would you agree that the same holds true for a person, dressed to the nines, in public, sucking on a stick of burning, 'dried, rolled tobacco?' Seems that chewing gum might not be the most offensive or common activity in which many choose to engage(?)!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Well would you agree that the same holds true for a person, dressed to the nines, in public, sucking on a stick of 'dried, rolled tobacco?' Seems that chewing gum might not be the most offensive or common activity in which many choose to engage(?)!


I thought chewing tobacco was for people who smoked?


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

I make it a point to chew minty gum after every meal if the meal takes place outside my home. There are more serious things to worry about that can make a person look "common" than chewing gum.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Well would you agree that the same holds true for a person, dressed to the nines, in public, sucking on a stick of burning, 'dried, rolled tobacco?' Seems that chewing gum might not be the most offensive or common activity in which many choose to engage(?)!


I quite agree. If one must smoke, whatever it is that one smokes, do it in a place that is appropriate, which isn't walking along a street, or in an office or shop doorway!
Similarly, walking along eating a sandwich, or drinking a coffee, for example. There are places where eating and drinking is appropriate, and there are places where it isn't. 
If one must chew gum, and I can see no justification for it, despite your views expressed here, then do it in private.
Afterall, defecation and expectoration can be argued as being necessary for good health, but I doubt if either of these activities would be regarded as things to do in public......


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Asterix said:


> I make it a point to chew minty gum after every meal if the meal takes place outside my home. There are more serious things to worry about that can make a person look "common" than chewing gum.


Me too,It keeps my breath fresh.


----------

